# A Short Neurological Test



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2014)

A Short Neurological Test 




*1- Find the C below.. Please do not use any cursor help.*

 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*2- If you already found the C, now find the 6 below.*

 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
 69999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

*3 - Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult.*

 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMM
 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

 This is NOT a joke. If you were able to pass these 3 tests, you can cancel your annual visit to your neurologist. Your brain is great and you're far from having a close relationship with Alzheimer. 
*Congratulations!* 





Eonvrye that can raed this rsaie your hnad!


*This is weird, but interesting!* 

*If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid. *


*Can you raed this beolw? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. *

*I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!*


----------



## Ina (Jul 10, 2014)

That was cool, I read right through it in less and a minute, scan it quickly.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 10, 2014)

Well,maybe I`m OK after all..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2014)

Almost broke my arm patting myself on my back. Whizzezed right through it too.nthego:


----------



## bulgyone (Jul 11, 2014)

Seems I'm ok then, for now anyway


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

"THAT WAS EASY"!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2014)

Geeeesh ... 1 2 and 3 can make a person go blind.   .. Found the 6 and N quickly, the C not so quick.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 11, 2014)

I found them all without difficulty. Reading was easy too.


----------

